# WSM vent hole cover options for bbq guru?



## hawtsauc3 (Feb 24, 2020)

I’m just curious if anyone has better solutions for covering the vent holes when using a bbq guru besides tape. I ordered a party q but I’m not a fan of using aluminum tape.

for background if it matters I have no issue doing the process manually except my SO likes to want to go shopping at about hour 4 of a 6 hour cook lol so my hope with the party q is just something I can setup while we jet off for an hour or so


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 24, 2020)

I think Amazon has heat resistant rubber grommets made specifically for this purpose.  It requires drilling a hole in smoker.  I  was thinking withstand temps up to 500 degrees but don't quote me on that. Was looking for something for my mes 30.

Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 25, 2020)

3/4" metal hole plugs should work. You can find them in Home Depot or Lowes I believe.  Do not get 3/4 conduit plugs they'll be to big.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 25, 2020)

Interesting!
I have had the metal tape on my WSM for almost 10 years and it still looks fine. No leaks or peeling off tape.
Al


----------



## hawtsauc3 (Feb 25, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Interesting!
> I have had the metal tape on my WSM for almost 10 years and it still looks fine. No leaks or peeling off tape.
> Al


I mean i know it works i just think it looks hideous. Also if the party Q ends up being something I don't want i just want a way to reverse the setup easier.


----------



## hawtsauc3 (Feb 25, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> 3/4" metal hole plugs should work. You can find them in Home Depot or Lowes I believe.  Do not get 3/4 conduit plugs they'll be to big.
> 
> Chris



Do you think those could also work? I'm just thinking they're stainless vs nickel.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 25, 2020)

Those may work, but I was talking more something like this.  I don't think you'll have to worry about it getting hot enough to expel any dangerous gases.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 25, 2020)

I really don't even see the two pieces of tape. Nuts sticking out would be more of a visually distracting in my opinion. The other thing I don't like about using the threaded option is there is a possibility of damaging the porcelain you'll be screwing them into. If I was going to go the bolt route I'd use a  washer inside and out  and a nut and bolt. 







From afar you can't really see the tape. have to get right down in there to see it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 25, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Those may work, but I was talking more something like this.  I don't think you'll have to worry about it getting hot enough to expel any dangerous gases.
> 
> View attachment 433743




I tried those, but they leak air. Had to put tape over them to seal them up.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 25, 2020)

I don't have a turbo charger on my WSM. It's naturally aspirated. So I've never personally tried them, but I would think they'd seal up after a few smokes. 

Chris


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 25, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> I don't have a turbo charger on my WSM. It's naturally aspirated. So I've never personally tried them, but I would think they'd seal up after a few smokes.
> 
> Chris



They fit to loosely and expand when the get hot. I tried bending the tabs over on the inside but they still didn't seal.  Tried them on my Minitisserie smoker, never could get they to seal, so taped over 
them.


----------



## hawtsauc3 (Feb 25, 2020)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> They fit to loosely and expand when the get hot. I tried bending the tabs over on the inside but they still didn't seal.  Tried them on my Minitisserie smoker, never could get they to seal, so taped over
> them.


This is good to know. I mean i might just get stuck using the foil, was just hoping there'd be a good reversible option. I do enjoy the WSM as naturally aspirated for the most part, this really is just my solution for dipping out for 2 hours if needed. If we can run off to target to keep my SO happy then that means i get to make BBQ more often lol


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 25, 2020)

hawtsauc3 said:


> This is good to know. I mean i might just get stuck using the foil, was just hoping there'd be a good reversible option. I do enjoy the WSM as naturally aspirated for the most part, this really is just my solution for dipping out for 2 hours if needed. If we can run off to target to keep my SO happy then that means i get to make BBQ more often lol



For that I'd just use the tape. Comes off easily you can get it easily at ACE Hardware. The roll I bought is probably enough to last a lifetime. 

I have run my 14.5 WSM  without the PQ but leave that one vent set up for it. Even on high temp cooks it hasn't effected performance.


----------

